
Facebook Source Code from August 2007 - firefoxd
https://gist.github.com/nikcub/3833406
======
bryan_w

      // Holy shit, is this the cleanest fucking frontend file you've ever seen?!
      ubersearch($_GET, $embedded = false, $template = true);
    

Yup, that tracks

